# Nemo



## timetowaste (Sep 13, 2009)

Nemo passed away this past Friday, September 11th, 2009.

He was sleeping comfortably in his bed, and passed quietly.

Throughout his life, he had eye issues, constantly leaky with pus and we were not sure why. X-rays and poking around in his mouth had shown that Nemo's teeth were totally fine as well.

Through x-rays just this past Wednesday, we discovered Nemo had an inoperable abscess in his skull, which probably would have caused head tilt later in his life.

I was devastated, but continued life as normal, since Nemo was still so full of binkies and eating and drinking as usual. He was so brave, such a trooper.

We believe that the abscess pressed something a little too hard, and caused him to have a stroke in his sleep. He passed quickly, and most likely it was also completely painless.

I don't even have words now to describe how horrific this has been for me. I feel like my child is gone. This is my first experience with the rainbow bridge with my own baby, and I am just...heartbroken.

Rest now Nemo.......I love you more than I can even say. Be safe up there, and go binky free with all of our rainbow bridge buns. They'll show you the ropes, honey. 

And someday...I'll meet you at the banana bar 

:rainbow:ink iris:,


Tracy


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 13, 2009)

Not Nemo :tears2:. Tracy...I am so sorry.

Rest well, Nemo....:rainbow:.


:sad:


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 13, 2009)

Strange! I just sent you a PM. Read it ASAP.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious baby. Binky free Nemo.:rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry Tracy 

Binky free Nemo.

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Nemo.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Nemo.

You will be missed by many especially your Mommie.

Susan:rose:


----------



## kahlin (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. urplepansy:Binky Free Nemo urplepansy:

 :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 13, 2009)

I am so sorry. Nemo was such a cutie, and so full of happiness. I hope you can take comfort in knowing that there wasn't anything else you could have done, and he passed peacefully. Binky free, Nemo.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh Tracey...i'm so very sorry for your loss of Nemo


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 13, 2009)

We're so sorry to hear of Nemo's passing. We are very thankful that he went peacefully and at home. The hardest thing for us has always been that last trip to the vet and we are happier if our loved ones don't have to leave home. Commodore Stockton was the first bunny we lost and it took me over two years to quit moping--I still have his picture here on my monitor so I can see my sweet little boy every day. Rest in peace little man and binky-free at the bridge. L&N


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 13, 2009)

What a shock to hear Nemo haspassed away.I am so sorry Tracy.

Binky Free Nemo. ink iris:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 13, 2009)

oh no i am so sorry, binky free sweetie


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry you've lost Nemo.  Binky free, bunny!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 14, 2009)

sorry for your loss of Nemo, he sounded like a real fighter.
Binky free little Nemo :angelandbunny:


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh no, sweet little Nemo. Always reminds me of my Jordi.
((hugs)) to you.
The best way to go is painlessly in your sleep.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 20, 2009)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> And someday...I'll meet you at the banana bar
> 
> :rainbow:ink iris:,
> 
> ...




I am so sorry you lost Nemo, I thought your last sentence was touching and it gave me a little grin.

Dave


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you to everyone. Nemo has been cremated, and I have a few of his paw prints in ink as well as imprinted into a plaster, and a nose print of ink and in a plaster. He has a beautiful urn, which I need to take some pictures of so you all can see it, a fur clipping from him, and a void inside of me so big that I feel like you can see right through me since he has been gone. It's hard to think that 10 days ago he was binkying and playing with me, and now he is ash sitting in an urn on my shelf. I'm heartbroken...I honestly am.

But we all go through this sometime. And for some reason, we all keep coming back for more.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't posted because I was in shock. I am so sorry.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. And I fully understand how big a hole they leave in our lives... for such small creatures.

:hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Tracy! I was just thinking about Nemo and wondering how he was doing. He was such a cute boy. I'll always remember the pictures of him in the doggie sweater.

RIP baby boy.


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone, for your kind words about Nemo.

He was one of a kind, honestly. I'll never meet another bunny that was as friendly and chill as that little boy was. He was the best possible gift I could have had enter my life, and although his life was brief, he experienced more love, joy, and happiness than some bunnies experience in their 10 year lifetimes.


----------

